# Anyone succeeded in repairing broken main stem?



## leafminer (Sep 8, 2009)

Heavy rain broke my #2 Agent, the best one, right off about three inches above the soil. I only discovered it this morning when I went to check them. 
Completely bummed out. Grrr. 
I jammed the broken top back into the piece sticking out of the soil and wrapped it with plumber's tape (white PTFE) then staked the plant and taped it to the stake to stop it moving around.
Personally I have doubts this is going to work.
Has anyone else tried this repair and did it result in success or failure?


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah, I've saved more than one. Mine were indoors and something heavy fell on one. Mangled it good. I used bamboo splints and cooper wire. good luck


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes.  I used scotch tape and it worked like a charm.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 8, 2009)

Well that just happen to me two days ago and my plant is outdoors and what I did was poured some honey down into the seam and tapped it up with some ducktape and she is doing fine she is still folwering and has not slowed downed growth at all..Good Luck..


----------



## Rockster (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi leafminer,

 it's best to keep the repaired plant well watered initially as it's got a severely reduced capacity to move water across the break so don't let the soil dry out at all for the moment.

As I said in your other thread if it's ok after 24 hours it will probably go on to mend nicely with a large knuckle forming at the break.


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2009)

extreme stress training, lol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2009)

If you can baby her. Folier feed with plain water for a few days. I have had them to split at branches a few times and found that the yellow sponge wrap that  you use first when wrapping a injuried ancle or knee is best before  the electrical tape. IMO the wrap keeps the glue from the tape from getting in the break, making it easier for the plant to heal.


----------



## leafminer (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Rockster. 
'extreme stress training' LOL.
It was completely broken, not attached at all. Oh well it will be an interesting experiment. I hope the weather continues cooler and humid. One blazing hot day will probably kill it off.
-Ozzy, I thought that too, about the tape I mean. That's why I wrapped it with PTFE first.
I'm considering staking all my outdoor plants in future just to be on the safe side. Rain-soaked colas are way heavy. One gust of wind, and ...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow...  I sure hope it can recover from a total amputation...  

I had a fan fall on a 20" clone once and it split the mainstem from half way up the plant right down to the soil level...   I 'stuck' it back together with some tape and then I took a couple of large rubber bands and cut them and wrapped the bands around the mainstem...   That plant pulled through no problem and didn't even blink...   I hope the same for yours! 

Peace!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2009)

Green Mojo to help your lady recover. That was the part I missed total amputation, I would not hold my breath on the plant healing it's self this late in the grow.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 8, 2009)

Ouch... I do feel your pain as I just chopped one that was broken at it's base.  I think I stepped on the twine tying it down.


----------



## leafminer (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks like it is not going to make it. I thought as much.
However I thought of a better way of trying to fix this problem:
What I should have done was make a 45 degree cut further down, close to the soil, and then trimmed off a lot of the lower branches, removed a couple of feet of stem and made another 45 degree cut, then spliced them together. Obviously transporting fluids is more difficult the higher the plant is. 
Time to order the Black Domina seed I think . . .


----------



## FUM (Sep 10, 2009)

Hay,I used bubble gum, raped it first then splint with with sticks and tape. The gum holds in moisture and holds the branch in place to heal.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 10, 2009)

> raped it first then splint with with sticks and tape.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 10, 2009)

as long as I would say, 1/3 of the outer layer of the stalk is still intact, maybe.

If it was a clean break, not at all.

I have had plants fall over and break, after splinting ant tie offs, they mostly recover 100%. 

Can you post a pic?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 10, 2009)

Watch out TEG, Tc gets off on that picture.

Your dancing with danger and she will corrupt your soul.

eace:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 10, 2009)

there is no job to tough for duct tape...it's what i use...puts a nice seal on it too


----------



## leafminer (Sep 10, 2009)

It's toast ... even though today was quite mild, it was already turning crispy. I hung it up to dry. That's an estimated 3 ounces I just lost. It was just beginning to bulk up. I guess I might get 2 oz (dry) now, if I am lucky. Probably it had been detached for hours before I found it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2009)

:cry: sorry for your loss No the bright side you get to injoy something.

For the rest of your ladies eace:


----------

